# Canadian Bacon: Sous Vide Style



## centex99 (Dec 16, 2016)

So my bacon and canadian bacon are in the brine and will likely get pulled out Wednesday or Thursday (12-13 days)... I'm then planning to dry it and let it rest in fridge a day after coating with garlic/pepper... to dry out/etc.

Next I'm going to cold smoke them both for about 10 hours with likely apple, but maybe a mix.

Bacon will get sliced/fried/baked...

Canadian bacon I think I may take it immediately after that and sous vide it at ~ 145 for 2 hours or so to finish cooking.  Has anyone used this method before?


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 16, 2016)

No I haven't tried that, but I just got started with sous vide & will be interested to see how this comes out.

However from what I've read I wouldn't think that only 2 hours in the water would be enough time.

Wouldn't you want to take the meat up to 145 or am I wrong.

Al


----------



## centex99 (Dec 16, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> No I haven't tried that, but I just got started with sous vide & will be interested to see how this comes out.
> 
> However from what I've read I wouldn't think that only 2 hours in the water would be enough time.
> 
> ...


Yes, you'd want to get it up to 145 throughout.  It's not a very big piece of loin, perhaps 2" thick at most.  Also if it's ~ room temperature to begin with, I wouldn't think it'd take that long... I guess I'll go with 4-6 hours maybe to be extra safe... or try to find some table/chart to use.


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 16, 2016)

centex99 said:


> So my bacon and canadian bacon are in the brine and will likely get pulled out Wednesday or Thursday (12-13 days)... I'm then planning to dry it and let it rest in fridge a day after coating with garlic/pepper... to dry out/etc.
> Next I'm going to cold smoke them both for about 10 hours with likely apple, but maybe a mix.
> Bacon will get sliced/fried/baked...
> 
> Canadian bacon I think I may take it immediately after that and sous vide it at ~ 145 for 2 hours or so to finish cooking.  Has anyone used this method before?


Like Al, I'm just getting into Sous Vide. From what I've read, thickness makes a difference in cook time as with most things. Are you going to bag them Sous Vide style or poach? If poaching I think you'd need to stick them with a therm every so often to check IT, but if bagged you could let it go 3 or 4 hrs at 145 and it wouldn't overcook. That's the beauty of Sous Vide.


----------



## centex99 (Dec 16, 2016)

Going to bag and just let go the 3-4 hours.  I only have one piece of canadian in the brine, about 1/3 of a loin (that was a small one to begin with).  I'll take pictures of the belly and loin when I get to that step.  The belly is just getting cooled/sliced/etc, but pictures are always enjoyed! :)


----------



## centex99 (Dec 16, 2016)

Going to bag and just let go the 3-4 hours.  I only have one piece of canadian in the brine, about 1/3 of a loin (that was a small one to begin with).  I'll take pictures of the belly and loin when I get to that step.  The belly is just getting cooled/sliced/etc, but pictures are always enjoyed! :)


----------

